# Gen1 cruze diesel important/critical maintenance check list



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I couldn't see anywhere a check list put together with directions to the right threads, I thought maybe it's a good idea to have one here, as a refresher.
So I'm starting the check list here, please be welcomed to continue. You may say yeah there is a maintenance schedule in the owners manual, sure but there are things that needs to be done beyond that, like EGR or map sensor clean up. This list is open 

1. Engine oil and filter change every 10,000 km.
2. Rotate tires - every 12,000 km
3. Fuel filter and bleed off air - every 48,000 km
4. Change automatic transmission fluid - every 72,000 km - (I use Amsoil)
5. Replace brake fluid - every 72,000 km
6. EGR valve clean up - every 50,000 km or so
7. map sensor clean up - every 50,000 km or so
8. timing belt, belt tensioner and water pump - every 156,000 km
9. 
10.
11.
12.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pacolino said:


> I couldn't see anywhere a check list put together with directions to the right threads, I thought maybe it's a good idea to have one here, as a refresher.
> So I'm starting the check list here, please be welcomed to continue. You may say yeah there is a maintenance schedule in the owners manual, sure but there are things that needs to be done beyond that, like EGR or map sensor clean up. This list is open
> 
> 1. Engine oil and filter change every 10,000 km.
> ...


There should be a scheduled maintenance schedule in the owners manual.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

not sure how many miles but I would add one for injector cleaner on a periodic basis... maybe with oil changes?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You need to replace the oil pump pickup seal or install one of the aftermarket o-ring sleeves before 70k miles. It’s discussed at the sticky on top of this sub forum.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That oil drain trough or gutter thing also needs to be replaced. Its taken out other more expensive parts when it fails with the vehicle in motion.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Any opinions on EGR and map sensors clean ups procedures?
How about installing an oil catch can? anything specific?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I also remember something about the intake hoses or ducts needing their clamps tightened.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I also remember something about the intake hoses or ducts needing their clamps tightened.


You make a good point: those are worth checking often. This thing shakes a bit...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pacolino said:


> a check list put together with directions to the right threads,


1. Engine oil and filter change every 10,000 km.
Cruze Diesel Oil Change DIY
2. Rotate tires - every 12,000 km
3. Fuel filter and bleed off air - every 48,000 km
How-To: Fuel Filter Change Cruze Diesel DIY
4. Change automatic transmission fluid - every 72,000 km - (I use Amsoil)
HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission fluid for Diesel AW AF-40-6 Transmission
5. Replace brake fluid - every 72,000 km
DIY Flush Brake Fluid
6. EGR valve clean up - every 50,000 km or so
7. map sensor clean up - every 50,000 km or so
8. timing belt, belt tensioner and water pump - every 156,000 km
9. intake hoses or ducts needing their clamps tightened.
How-To: Check Diesel Intake Clamps
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Any opinions on EGR and map sensors clean ups procedures?
> How about installing an oil catch can? anything specific?


How-To: Add a Catch Can to your 2.0 CTD


----------

